# Salmon Run From Lake Superior?



## AMA732

Hello,

I will be all along the northern shores of the upper peninsula next week and wanted to know if I should take my salmon fishing gear along on my family vacation. We are going to be sightseeing at a lot of waterfalls and tribs feeding into lake Superior. I normally only fish the lower peninsula, so i have no idea if the salmon run in any decent #'s in any tribs feeding into Lake Superior or not and if they do, is it too early for any decent #'s in the rivers next week? I am not asking for names of rivers, but only to know if it would be worth my time to scout for some salmon next week. If you prefer to email me directly, please reply to [email protected]. Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

AMA732MX


----------



## toto

They do get decent runs up there, but mostly pinks and a few cohos. Most any small trib will entertain some fish. The one I enjoy for the scenery, but it is a hike is the Mosquito River in the Picture Rocks area. Its about a 4 to 5 mile hike to the river, but what a hike, its beautiful. So in answer to your question, take your rod, and enjoy.


----------



## AMA732

Toto,

Thanks for the info. Do you know if there will be any #'s this early, or will it most likely be pretty thin still?

Pat


----------



## unregistered55

I fish Superior a lot. I just returned from 3 weeks up there. The salmon are mainly coho, and gill netters really take their toll. From Grand Marais to Munising is the area I am referring to. The coho are still out in the lake, and I'd bet it will be another 6 weeks or more before they are reachable from shore(like the mouth of the Hurricane River).


----------



## scotchass

the first river they planted coho in michigan is in the up...not gonna mention the name because i've seen no one talk about it on this board. I've caught kings in august in the up though, on at least one river. For coho in the rivers i've always had great luck on the first day of bird season...you've got the rivers all to yourself. One thing that is great about fishing salmon in the up is the solitude....even at the high trafic areas its nothing like the lp. And you can find pods of fish that have never seen a lure or bait before, through anything in front of them and they'll hit. I fished one small creek that flowed into superior north of marquette once and we found a pod of kings underneath a downed tree, right in with those fish was a coaster that was the size of the female kings, it most of been close to 30 in. amazing!


----------



## AceMcbanon

They plant 25,000 cohos in munising and that is it for all of lake superior for cohos. You can catch all the fats you want or get some of the native lean lakers out in the lake but not in the river. The chinook run is normally over in a week, and after that you can find a few half dead pods of kings. I really wish they would stock more and stop promoting lakers that only those with a good boat and the right weather can catch. I'm sure lakers will do fine on their own. 

It's so bad i'm gonna plan all trips for the lake michigan shore. I hatehearing of how good the runs use to be and now there is a few isolates ones on the few rivers open after trout season.


----------



## Scottie

Ace,
Was up in Munising a couple of weeks ago and the COho's were biting pretty good out in the bay. I was wondering if they had moved up in the rivers yet? I have spend quite a bit of time in the Munising area and would like to swap information about the fishing. Unfortunely, I do not know too much about the U.P. fisheries but do know a considerable amount about the west side of the state from the Grand to the Big Manistee area and parts in between. Any info would be appreciated.
thanks,
Scott


----------

